# Amplificador híbrido con tubos ECC83



## Junikos (Jun 5, 2017)

Buenos días a todos. Tengo un proyecto en mente, un amplificador híbrido para mi guitarra eléctrica, usando en el preamplificador tubos ECC83S de JJ, y como amplificador (únicamente para probar que el preamplificador funciona, y si funciona bien para lo que necesito de forma permanente) dos TDA2030. El diagrama del preamplificador lo tomé del Marshall JCM-800, resultando el diagrama adjunto. Ahora, el diagrama del TDA2030 es el mismo que se usa en el datasheet, y la entrada tengo el típico condensador en serie a la entrada con una resistencia en paralelo a la entrada, de 22nF a 400V y 1M a 1/2W, con frecuencia de corte a más o menos 7Hz. Por el momento, voy a estar utilizando un transformador que después de rectificarlo, me da 230VDC, lejos de los 348VDC, pero por ahora me basta, y espero la diferencia no sea tanta en cuanto a sonido y funcionamiento. Ahora, aqui van mis dudas

1) Como el preamplificador maneja alto voltaje, intuyo que a la salida también voy a tener un voltaje elevado, así pase primero por un ecualizador que baja el voltaje de una forma u otra por las resistencias y la reactancia capacitiva de los condensadores, y no sé si puedo conectar la salida del potenciómetro del Master directamente al condensador de entrada del TDA2030, o si debo hacer una reducción del voltaje respectivo.

2)La resistencia de 10K que está arriba entre las resistencias de 100K que van hacia los ánodos de los dos tubos para qué sirve, porque sólo se me ocurre como filtro por el condensador que tiene después, pero no estoy muy seguro.

Por el momento, no quiero ponerle un loop de efectos al mismo, eso lo haré luego cuando consiga un tercer tubo, por ahora me conformo con ese, y si el sonido no se afecta tanto, prefiero usar uno basado en operacionales.

Gracias a todos, que tengan un buen día


----------



## ferusso (Jun 7, 2017)

Hola Junikos
No soy el indicado para aconsejarte. Tomalo como de metido jaja
1)No trabajé nunca con el TDA2030. Pero es una relación de Z de salida y Z de entrada. Ahí la salida se ve x cátodo, es decir la parte de bajo voltaje de la válvula, pero hay un pote de 1M. Habría que ver que carga representa la entrada del TDA a la válvula y ver si puede drivearla o en caso de atenuar con resistencias (carga para la válvula) ver si lo que queda es suficiente señal para el TDA

2) Para mi si es una R para filtrar mejor a la válvula de entrada y el voltaje debería ser menor en los ánodos que 348vdc.

Si es circuito clásico debe haber + esquemas por ahí.
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2017)

pero no hace falta alto voltaje ,con 12 volt ya funcionan las  válvulas
yo tenia armado un ampli híbrido y use 12 volt en la válvula



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/12ax7-bajo-voltaje-24142/index2.html mensaje  #22 
por aqui hay mas ,
creo que yo alguna ves use algo asi como 48 volt que saque de los 24+24 de la fuente del mismo ampli 
la verdad no me acuerdo muy vien,pero de lo que si estoy seguro es que una ves arme un ampli y solo use 12 volt en la valvula
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/duda-sobre-mosfet-headamp-119840/


----------



## Junikos (Jun 9, 2017)

Sí, sé que desde 12V funcionan, pero como quiero armarlo para la guitarra eléctrica, los matices son diferentes a voltajes tan bajos, pierden esa saturación característica. 

Lo probé así, y funciona de maravilla, así que, por ahora, estoy feliz con eso


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2017)

felicitaciones ¡¡¡


----------

